# Toshiba A200 Built-in Webcam major problem!!



## emmmmzy

Hey all,

I have a Toshiba A200 laptop with a built in webcam, it use to work until recently when it comes up with "error driver open fail. Please restart camera or computer."

I've been on the Toshiba website, downloaded drivers, been on all types of forums, nothing has worked, installed, uninstalled, downloaded problem scanners, nothing is showing up. I've done system restore a couple of times to when it use to work, but still nothing. 

It's like its not even turning on, as the blue light next to it when it starts up doesnt come on at all.

I would like to hear everyones opinion of what would/could be going wrong and any solutions, would be even better if you have a toshiba and have had the same problem and worked it out, as it seems alot of the toshiba laptops have built in webcam problems..it alll would be such a help any ideas as this is doing my head in!

Thank you very much for taking the time out to help/read

Best regards,

Emma


----------



## DCIScouts

Probably not the answer that you want to hear, but it's probably a hardware problem.  If you've uninstalled and re-installed the drivers for the webcam and that hasn't fixed anything, then there isn't much else, short of re-installing the operating system, that you can do.  There's a small chance that it's a virus issue, but I doubt it and would be very surprised if that was the case.  The good news is that you can just go and pick up a new USB webcam and use that as a replacement and you'll be back and all set again.


----------



## emmmmzy

Thank you very much for your reply.

I was thinking I might have to reinstall my whole new windows vista again,

But I've lost my disc as I've just moved house.

Is there a way I can burn a copy from the copy I have on my computer? someone said something like a boot disc? but what actually is a boot disc? if you think that would work...would you be able to tell me how to do that?

Thank you for your time

Emma


----------



## The_Other_One

I wish there were some way of providing copies of vista without breaking copy protections and all, since I know a few people like yourself who need it and do have legit codes...  have you confirmed you don't have some form of recovery partition on your laptop?  It would probably be listed in your manual.

An alternative to reloading would be using some form of Linux (gosh I've been using this a lot recently )  You can download say Ubuntu for free then boot to it from a CD.  By default it should load your camera drivers if everything is detected then you should be able to tell if it's a hardware or software glitch.


----------



## emmmmzy

The_Other_One said:


> I wish there were some way of providing copies of vista without breaking copy protections and all, since I know a few people like yourself who need it and do have legit codes...  have you confirmed you don't have some form of recovery partition on your laptop?  It would probably be listed in your manual.
> 
> An alternative to reloading would be using some form of Linux (gosh I've been using this a lot recently )  You can download say Ubuntu for free then boot to it from a CD.  By default it should load your camera drivers if everything is detected then you should be able to tell if it's a hardware or software glitch.




I don't have a manual at all either.

I'm sorry I'm good on computers just have no clue about fixing problems lol.
What do you mean by boot to it from a cd....burn ubuntu to a cd then restart the computer and it will load up?

Thankyou for your help!


----------



## joyasmith

Well……..Toshiba is trust worthy Brand no doubt…but still there is some problem with a100 drivers or a200 drivers. Regarding your problem …..you can go to the web and track down the services. if there is problem with the drivers then you can download the drivers easily and solve your problem.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Hey! guys, would you like to win iPod Nano? Here is a CAD design contest where you can showcase your talent to the world:  www.zwcad.org/dc2010


----------



## emmmmzy

Hey there,

Have been on the toshiba site many of times and have had no luck at all. i even reformatted my whole computer and still have the same problem! 




joyasmith said:


> Well……..Toshiba is trust worthy Brand no doubt…but still there is some problem with a100 drivers or a200 drivers. Regarding your problem …..you can go to the web and track down the services. if there is problem with the drivers then you can download the drivers easily and solve your problem.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ZWCAD
> 
> software design-related


----------



## GDee

*Same problem for me (solved)*

Hi All

Apologies in advance for the long winded post AND if this has been answered elsewhere on this forum 

I know that this thread hasn't had a posting in a long while but I thought I'd put this up for anyone still having the same issue. I searched for 3 hours for a definite fix for this problem and know how annoying it can be going around in circles- however I found no solution but did solve the issue on my machine so maybe it will work for someone else who is a late Vista to Win7 converter.

I have Toshiba Satellite A200. I had Windows 7 installed on it once before and the Webcam (Chicony 2.0) worked fine. Went back to Vista and worked fine again. I am now back using Windows 7 Pro and I do this as I need the practice as an IT diploma student. Normally I like running into an issue when doing a reinstall cause it's the only way to keep learning, however when I ran into this one I just about pulled out the hair I have remaining.

I tried all the usual stuff like go to Toshiba and download the latest driver, uninstalled and re-installed this, installed using comptability mode, registry fiddles etc etc all to no avail. The strange thing that I found was that the self extractor for the driver did not give the usual loading driver software message from Windows above the taskbar. As a last ditch attempt to get this driver working, I quickly hit the restart option (in the driver package) before the dreaded "Webcam driver open failed" message had a chance to raise it's ugly head. Just before the restart the "failed" message did pop up but low and behold, when restart was complete the Windows message above the taskbar appeared and indicated that it had successfully loaded the driver software- and yes, the webcam worked without any dramas. It may be worth noting that I uninstalled VLC media player beforehand, and this was due to the fact that when I went to program files and into the Camera assist file I noticed the VLC witches hat icon within that folder which weirded me out a bit.

So- to cut a long story short, if you have VLC uninstall that before installing the webcam driver (may just be coincidence and I have reinstalled VLC and both working fine ) and then in the driver software hit restart immediately when the option is available and before the dreaded no load message appears.

Please post back here if this works for anyone else (was it all just co-incidence??) as it may help newcomers to Windows 7

By the way- my installation of Win7 was not an upgrade and I successfully downloaded and installed all other drivers which did not come in automatically- Cheers


----------

